

Report: Developers Choose HTML5 and Open Standards over Native Apps - autodan3
http://www.appmarket.tv/tv-apps/2137-report-developers-choose-html5-and-open-standards-over-native-apps.html

======
anon1385
Web standards are the only 'open standards' now? What is this then:
<http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf>

